# Texas Best Pits



## jasonr (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.texassmoker.org/our_pits1.htm

They have these at Buc-ees in Luling. I was thinking about getting the 20" with firebox. Anyone have one or know what they cost. It been a while since I was there but they looked good at the time.


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

Where are you located? I was looking at some of these pits also and I found someone close that has these pits. it is a little place on Hwy 6 between Santa Fe and Alvin.


----------



## jasonr (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in Victoria.


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

Well, nevermind on that thought. Looks like it may be closer for you to go to luling. Thought you were closer and was trying to help you find a place with those pits a little closer to you so you could check them out.


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

http://lyfetyme.com/pits.html#

Boy these pits look real close to the LyfeTyme pits which are also made in Uvalde. I have a 16x32 w firebox LyfeTyme and am real happy with it. I think it was $450 7-8 years ago.


----------



## jasonr (Jun 15, 2009)

can you fit a beer can chicken on your 16"? Do you see any reason to get the 20" instead?


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 6, 2010)

*beer can chicken*



jasonr said:


> can you fit a beer can chicken on your 16"? Do you see any reason to get the 20" instead?


 Has to be a short chicken


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

If I had the money I would have one made by

http://www.gatorpit.net/home.htm


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Texas Smoker*

I got one. I bought it about 5 years ago in League City. I think it was $329.00. Very heavy duty and works very well.

It's a little shallow (I cannot stand up a chicken). One brisket and one rack is about all I can fit at once.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have the 20" that I bought at the Bucees in Wharton. Heavy duty with slide out racks, heat deflector, and vent comes off at grill level. Also has a removable upper grate in the main pit. Having a senior moment on who makes the pits, but best quality for the price I could find anywhere. Paid around $500.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

http://www.uvalco.com/subcat_view2n.php?categid=BBQ-Grills-1and1-Smokers&nji=9

Love mine, keeps temp great and no problems with a double beer butt chicken, 8 racks of baby backs or 4 briskets


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Well if Buc-ees has it then you ought to be able to get it somewhere else much cheaper. just my 2 cents.


----------



## srsmith (May 20, 2010)

Texas Best broke off from LifeTyme pits. The welding is excellent and they use a plasma cutter so it's all clean cuts. The only problem I have with them is the door on the fire box has a large gap at the base. I looked at them in Rosenburg on Hwy90 and the guy says they intentionally make them that way because it draws the perfect amount of air to keep it at 250 degrees! I asked if that was the case why they would bother putting a vent in the door and he just looked at me blankly. The gaps also vary between pits. They are $800 for a 20". There is a place right next door that makes pits.


----------

